# Walking/exercise



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Looking to join a walking club and also interested in exercise classes around the Paphos/Peyia area. Any ideas?

Su


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you looked into the Hash House Harriers?

Episkopi Hash House Harriers, Pissouri Cyprus


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Have you looked into the Hash House Harriers?
> 
> Episkopi Hash House Harriers, Pissouri Cyprus



Epi hash is a male-only hash; it isn't clear from Su's profile where that is an issue or not.

The Combined Services Rambling club is an option, as is Amathus hash if you are prepared to travel east a little; they often hash from the Erimi Bridge area, today they were over Epi way.

Both of the above, as well as most of the other hashes in Cyprus have websites so a little Googling should point you in the right direction.

Mands


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for that will check on the web. My niece is part of a hash group in the UK so she will be able to advise


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks. Will check this out


----------

